# Travel Destinations > Australia & New Zealand >  Perth- Aug/Cairns to Sydney - September

## Atravel

Hi,  I'm getting the opportunity to relocate from Scotland to our Perth office for a few weeks July to end of August.  I really want to travel down the East coast from Cairns to Sydney the month of September after I'm done.  Just thought would be worth seeing if anyone doing a similar kind of trip, any thoughts on doing an organised trip...they look good but I kind of like doing my own thing?  Any advice would be welcome,  Thanks guys,

----------

